# Western Montana Retriever Club Field Trial Charlo, MT 9/19-21/2014



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Any news on the trial yet ?


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

18 dogs back to 2nd series of the Qual. 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 16, 17, 18, 20, 23, 24. 1st series was a triple all guns were up.
2nd series land blind is a tough one and the judges are getting plenty of answers. We are waiting for a few pros to arrive to finish up the 2nd series.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open started with a triple with two retired. First down is the long retired on the left thrown left to right in front of a stand of cover. Second is the shorter center retired thrown left to right from one tree toward another and hip pocket to the shorter flyer which is on the right and shot left to right. There is a lot of tall cover and, judging from the routes of some of the dogs, a lot of terrain enroute to the marks. Most dogs are getting the birds although there have been some pickups, some pops, and some very strange lines going out there.

I heard the Qual has a stand up triple (no retired) with an honor.

Ooops. Typing while Mike was posting. Sorry for the duplication.


----------



## Kmacartney2 (May 3, 2012)

Any more news from Open or Q?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I left when they were still running the land blind in the Open. Old news, but the unofficial callbacks from the first series were: 

1,2,3,4,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,15,16,18,19,20,21,22,23,25,27,30,33,37,38,41,50,51,52,53,55,56,63,65

34 dogs
Scratches were 17,29,31,39


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Open callbacks to the 3rd series:

1,3,4,6,8,10,11,13,15,18,19,21,22,25,27,30,33,37,41,50,52,53,55,56,65

The third series water blind includes viewing a poison bird thrown toward the end of a point followed by a no see-em start, over a rounded point into tules and then into water, a short swim to the point on which the poison bird was thrown, through the tules on the point, back out into the water, angle across a channel to another tule-covered point, touch the tip of that point and on across the pond to the bird. There appeared to be channels of water leading either way once the dog passed the second point. It was easy to lose a dog behind either point due to the location of the water and cover. There were a couple of early pickups and lots of whistles on the successful blinds among the first few dogs. Very challenging.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Open callbacks to the 4th series (14 dogs):

6,8,11,18,21,25,27,33,37,41,52,53,56,65


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Derby callbacks to the 2nd series (15 dogs):

2,3,4,7,8,9,10,13,14,16,17,18,19,20,21

Scratches: 6,12


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur is a triple run in a big bowl. The first bird down is on the left and the longer of the two retired marks. It is thrown from right to left uphill into grey, mound-like cover. The route to this bird is difficult because there is a pond on the left that is not on line and several rimmed depressions right on line. Dogs want to either head to water or skirt the depressions either of which throws them off line. The second bird down is the center bird and the shorter retired situated partway up the rim of a hill that descends toward the line so that the land falls off on either side of the gunner who is well hidden behind a tree. The bird is thrown left to right down the side of the hill and reverse hip pocket to the long flyer on the right. The flyer is much longer than either of the other marks. It is shot left to right. Between the two retired marks is a big open bowl that creates a no man's land where dogs can get lost or follow interesting routes to either of the retired marks. The work has been varied, making it interesting for the gallery. There have been many handles and pickups as well as some good work.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Amateur callbacks to the 2nd series (29 dogs):

1,2,3,4,6,8,12,13,14,15,17,18,21,23,25,27,29,31,32,33,35,39,40,42,45,51,52,53,54

The Amateur started running a land blind around 5:30. I don't know if they finished. The blind included a poison bird and ran close behind the bush where the gunner throwing the middle mark was hiding and on up the hill. There was lots of scent around both from the gunner as well as all the dogs that ran up that hill on their way to the mark.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations to new FC Abe, Rob Erhardt, and Dave Morrison on winning the Open!


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Any updates on the Derby?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Finally a moment to post unofficial Amateur callbacks to the combo third/fourth series (19 dogs):

3,4,8,12,13,17,18,21,23,27,29,31,32,40,42,45,51,52,54

The Amateur is in the middle of running a delayed water triple with two retired. A double is hot, then run a water blind, then a single is shot, pick up the marks. The first bird down is the longest retired, thrown right to left across the pond and landing behind some heavy cover in in front of a field of heavy cover. The second bird down is short and on the left. It's a simulated flyer with two shots followed by a sluice thrown left to right into a cove on the left edge of the pond. Once that bird is down, you are released to run the blind which runs very tight to the cove where the simulated flyer was sluiced. There is an scattered point (clumps of grass) just beyond the mark and another more solid point beyond that to cross and then on to the far shore and up and out to a tree. When the dog returns with the blind, a third gunner appears to the right and throws right to left onto the grassy shore and immediately retires. The line to this mark crosses a small corner of the pond. All dogs seem to be taking the single first. Then most are picking up the long mark further down that right shore second and then the simulated flyer on the left. But some dogs have wanted the short one second and then the long one. The blind has caused problems for some dogs. I heard at least one picked up the mark on the way to the blind. There have also been handles on the long mark as the dogs drive deep into the field in the heavy cover and have to be handled back to the bird.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Derby callbacks to the 4th series (10 dogs):

2,3,7,8,9,10,16,17,20,21

I understand the 4th series is a tough one. There is a long mark across a pond and a short corner cheat. I've been told that some dogs are cheating the short mark and continuing around on land to the long mark. Then it is difficult to get them back into the short mark.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby Results given to me by one of the judges:

1st - Maddie - White
2nd - Remi - Adams/Erhardt
3rd - Riff Raff - Latta/Pleasant
4th - Shiner - van der Lee
RJ - Max - Vanderzanden/Kemp

JAM's: 2, 8, 21


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Judy Myers said:


> Derby Results given to me by one of the judges:
> 
> *1st - Maddie - White*
> 2nd - Remi - Adams/Erhardt
> ...


Congrats to our friend Nancy White with a Derby WIN...nice to see you back in the winner's circle...props to trainer Cyndi Gunzer too


----------



## E Zeiders (Nov 7, 2009)

Congratulations to Nancy and Maddie on their Derby win! WooHoo!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Woo hoo Nancy and Maddie!! Derby list with two placements.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations to Judy and Trek on winning the Am! Heard they did not put a foot down wrong on any mark. Way to go, so happy for you two!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks, Jean. Here are the unofficial Amateur placements:

1st - Trek - Myers
2nd - Billy Ray - Christie
3rd - Hammer - Johnson
4th - Livvy - McKnight
RJ - Abe - Morrison

JAM's: 4, 8, 12, 18, 23, 27, 29, 40, 51, 52


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Judy and thanks for the info


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Judy Myers said:


> Thanks, Jean. Here are the unofficial Amateur placements:
> 
> *1st - Trek - Myers*
> 2nd - Billy Ray - Christie
> ...


*Woo hoo!!!!! Way to go Judy and Trek!*


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations to Judy and Trek on a great trial!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Way to go Dave and Rob on the Open Win. A BIG Congratulations on your new FC Abe! 

Judy and Trek that's so Awesome!! Steaks for Trek and Abe this week. 
*Congrats to ALL!!*
*1st - Trek - Myers
* 2nd - *Billy Ray *- Christie
3rd - *Hammer* - Johnson
4th - *Livvy* - McKnight
RJ - *Abe* - Morrison

JAM's: *4, 8, 12, 18, 23, 27, 29, 40, 51, 52*


----------



## labguy (Jan 17, 2006)

Judy, I can't think of a more deserving team than you and Trek. Huge congratulations.

Brian


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Good on you Judy.
Nice things happen to nice people.

Glenn


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Judy, so thrilled about your Am win with Trek!


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Congratulations Judy!!! A well deserved reward for dedication and excellence received by a very nice person. Harry


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone know whether it was dog # 16 or #17 who won the Derby? THis list and EE don't agree. 
Thanks!
Josie[

QUOTE=Judy Myers;1258737]Derby Results given to me by one of the judges:

1st - Maddie - White
2nd - Remi - Adams/Erhardt
3rd - Riff Raff - Latta/Pleasant
4th - Shiner - van der Lee
RJ - Max - Vanderzanden/Kemp

JAM's: 2, 8, 21[/QUOTE]


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

jgrammer said:


> Congratulations to Judy and Trek on winning the Am! Heard they did not put a foot down wrong on any mark. Way to go, so happy for you two!


Wonderful!! A win earns lots of points and......POM POMS  Huge Congratulations Trek..and Judy!


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

JKOttman said:


> Anyone know whether it was dog # 16 or #17 who won the Derby? THis list and EE don't agree.
> Thanks!
> Josie[
> 
> ...


Nancy White won the Derby with Maddie.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Congratulations, Judy! 

And Nancy, too!


----------



## José Nijssen (Feb 4, 2008)

Awesome job Judy and Trek. Congratulations!


----------



## ada5771 (Oct 31, 2012)

Congratulations to Nancy and Maddie for winning their second Derby and making the list!!! Go Maddie, Dott better watch her spot on the truck!!!


----------

